# Lake Shelby / Gulf Shores,Al



## Croaker Chris

I am taking the family and going camping at Gulf State Park the end of this week and wondered if anyone had ever had any luck or tips for fishing this lake. I know the lake from what I am told is Brackish water since Ivan, what all can be caught there ?


----------



## Chris V

Lake Shelby holds largemouth bass, catfish, bream, speckled trout, redfish and a few other species. You can catch the trout redfish and bass on live shrimp along with many artificials. For catfish you'll want to use cut bait like mullet, squid or pre-packaged stink baits. A good customer of ours caught a 17lb. blue cat there about a month ago using cut squid so it goes without saying that they aren't too picky. For bream and posssibly crappie, small minnows, crickets and worms as well as small lures like beetle spins or rooster tails should work fine. You will need an Alabama freshwater fishing license if you don't have one already to fish lake shelby.

Chris 

Top Gun Tackle 251-981-3811


----------



## JoeZ

Cut squid and a trebl hook reeled in slowly will get you loads of crabs.

Anybody seen the tarpon lately?


----------



## Chris V

Joe, I'm assuming you mean tarpon in the lake. I have only seen a couple in the last 2 years in there. They just don't seem to come in those canals as much anymore. I usually see the majority of them in those canals from july to september.


----------



## Garbo

> *JoeZ (3/24/2009)*
> 
> Anybody seen the tarpon lately?




*Sssshhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.*


----------



## JoeZ

Yes, the ones in the lake. I've seen swirls but never any conclusive tarpon evidence. Are they really in there?


----------



## Chris V

I was originally thinking the same thing Curtis but my generosity got the best of me. 

Joe, the answer is yes and no. I wouldn't try to fish for them in there cause they just aren't reliable but there are other places where you can target them with good results. Those places I won't give out though;your welcome Curtis.


----------



## Garbo

Thanks Chris. 

I owe you a Tarpon Fly.


----------



## PPace42

I was over at the BPS this past weekend and saw several pics of 7-12 lb catfish. The person that caught them stated that the bait used was "hot dog weines." Now, I am not for sure if they had chili and onions on them, but I can validate that my nephew caught several using the hot dog method as well! I have a lot of great memories as a kid from that lake! Great family area!

Good luck!

Pam:usaflag


----------



## Chris V

They'll eat the hell out of bacon and other deli meats as well


----------

